
Adsense as a biz model is doomed - keiretsu

======
keiretsu
I recently did an experiment with one of my sites (don't ask what site it is).

This is what I did. For 3 days, i spammed some forums with irrelevant
headlines that only dumb people would fall for. such as "I made $XXXXX in 1
day. See how i do it." and then a link to my side. On those days, the adsense
takings were record highs. They were clicking like mad.

Thereafter, for another 3 days, i spammed the same forums with RELEVANT
headlines with content that is relevant to the topic being discussed. I just
shove the link to my site at the end of the content. Based on the traffic
records, the number of new visitors visiting is the same as the prior 3 days.
BUT the adsense takings tumble to 1/3 of the previous 3 days. This means that
these people are clicking on less ads.

Of course, this empirical observation might not be statistical significant but
if this is of any indication, adsense would only work for content site
targeting dumb people who reach their site via search engines. Using Adsense
for Digg or Reddit just wouldn't work.

FYI, i have stopped spamming. So don't berate me for doing so. These 6 days
were the only days i spammed.

~~~
brlewis
What you did those first three days was wrong; learning something from it is
no excuse.

FYI, I will berate you for three days and then stop.

~~~
mynameishere
What the..? Who upmodded this guy? Go back to Sunday school.

No experimentation! None!!!

(Unless you're joking.)

~~~
brlewis
No, not joking.

Here are some people who might have upmodded me:

<http://web.mit.edu/committees/couhes/>

~~~
mynameishere
What he did was a bit closer to a marketing study than a drug trial.

~~~
brlewis
At MIT we had to go through COUHES for everything, including surveys.
Psychological harm is still harm.

------
mynameishere
The only times I've responded to advertisements, I've copy-and-pasted the URL
of the destination and put it in the address bar, to avoid any payment from
anyone.

_That's_ how bad techie people can be for business.

My mother, on the other hand, will sit and read pop ups.

------
sabat
Blogga, _please_.

